# krausen collar



## Zardez (16/8/13)

hey guys first post here
started my first brew on Monday, using the coopers kit with a premix that comes with the kit.
the instructions say after three days remove the collar and replace the lid, or when the foam subsides, it's day 4 now and the foam is still about an inch high in the middle, what should I do? wait another day? remove the collar now? throw the lot in the bin? pray to the brew God's? read just about every thread on the internet but nothing beats first hand experience.


----------



## JDW81 (16/8/13)

1: Relax and have a beer.

2: Don't pay too much heed to the coopers instructions, they aren't terrible, but aren't great.

Now that we've cleared that up. Relax and have another beer.

The foam you are seeing is called krausen (pronounced kroi-son) and is a normal sign of fermentation. 

As far as the collar goes, you could leave it on there for the duration of the ferment with no problems at all. In fact I try to avoid opening my fermenter at all during fermentation. Removing at replacing it with the lid isn't going to cause you any problems either, so long as your lid is sanitised and the whole swap over is done quickly. 

What should you do? Have another beer, leave it until tomorrow, sanitise your lid a and replace the the collar. Next time around don't bother with the collar and go straight for the lid.

JD


----------



## jaypes (16/8/13)

Yep, as JD said leave it as there is more risk of spoiling your brew by removing it


----------



## Zardez (16/8/13)

Thanks gents, appreciate it  i'll stop stressin, and continue drinkin.


----------



## JDW81 (16/8/13)

Best idea I've heard all night.


----------

